# Buttlöffel Tips



## MeFoFreund (10. November 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die "berühmten" Buttlöffel bestellt, bin aber bisher leider nicht dazu gekommen sie auszuprobieren.

Inzwischen hab ich auch leider kein Boot mehr zur Verfügung und wollte daher fragen, wo man an Flensburgs Küsten und /oder Umgebung man evtl. das Teil vom Ufer aus am besten einsetzen kann.

Hat jemand von euch nen Tip, wo sich der Versuch lohnt?
Wie gesagt, wenn möglich in der Nähe von Flensburg.


Im Voraus schon mal besten Dank !


----------



## Nordangler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Kappeln, Damp von der Mole Langballig um einige zu nennen


----------



## MeFoFreund (10. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Hallo!
Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort!

Eine kurze Frage zur Mole in Langballigau:
Ist dort nicht Fisch-Schonbezirk? Dort fließt doch die Au in die Bucht?


----------



## Tüskendör (12. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Moin,

ich würde den Buttlöffel auch gern mal testen, einfach weil man mutmasslich weniger Würmer braucht als beim Brandungsangeln mit 2 Ruten... aber die Dinger scheinen mir ja etwas arg "überteuert".... rund 6 Eur +Verpackung scheint ja "Schnitt" zu sein... wären bei 2 Stück rund 16 Eur nur fürn "Test"....

Erfolglos gegoogelt frage ich mich nun:

Gibts die auch irgendwo in "billig" ???


----------



## Diddipo (12. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Tüskendör schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde den Buttlöffel auch gern mal testen, einfach weil man mutmasslich weniger Würmer braucht als beim Brandungsangeln mit 2 Ruten... aber die Dinger scheinen mir ja etwas arg "überteuert".... rund 6 Eur +Verpackung scheint ja "Schnitt" zu sein... wären bei 2 Stück rund 16 Eur nur fürn "Test"....
> 
> ...



Hallo, schau mal unter : http://www.naffen.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9701&postcount=1

da gibt` es ne Selbstbauanleitung.

Ich werde es auch mal probieren ;-)


----------



## Tüskendör (12. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

#h  Jo, danke. Spiele auch so mit dem Gedanken... aber dann: die Zeit und kein(e) Material/Erfahrung/Werkzeug - "Zersägen" von 4mm Messingblech, hmmmm.... 

... ich glaube ich nehme als Test erstmal nen billigen 45 oder 50 gr Pilker und knüpf die Mundschur so dahinter wie beim Buttlöffel auch .... |kopfkrat... so wie der Buttlöffel aussieht - er wird auch nicht besonders weit fliegen, oder ?


----------



## Diddipo (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Tüskendör schrieb:


> #h  Jo, danke. Spiele auch so mit dem Gedanken... aber dann: die Zeit und kein(e) Material/Erfahrung/Werkzeug - "Zersägen" von 4mm Messingblech, hmmmm....
> 
> ... ich glaube ich nehme als Test erstmal nen billigen 45 oder 50 gr Pilker und knüpf die Mundschur so dahinter wie beim Buttlöffel auch .... |kopfkrat... so wie der Buttlöffel aussieht - er wird auch nicht besonders weit fliegen, oder ?



Bei Gegenwind wird er wohl nicht weit kommen, aber die Idee mit dem Pilker find ich erprobungswert, vielleicht geht`s ja auch mit einem alten breiten Blinker |kopfkrat


----------



## Tüskendör (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

" vielleicht geht`s ja auch mit einem alten breiten Blinker" |supergri |supergri 

Jau- nen Hammer zum breitkloppen hab selbst ich ... :m


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Tüskendör schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würde den Buttlöffel auch gern mal testen, einfach weil man mutmasslich weniger Würmer braucht als beim Brandungsangeln mit 2 Ruten... aber die Dinger scheinen mir ja etwas arg "überteuert".... rund 6 Eur +Verpackung scheint ja "Schnitt" zu sein... wären bei 2 Stück rund 16 Eur nur fürn "Test"....
> 
> ...



In billig wie du so schön meinst gibt es sie nicht.
Bau sie dir mal selber, dann weißt du, wie schwer es ist und was für ein Zeitaufwand du dafür brauchst.
Pilker und Blinker dürft ihr gerne testen. Kann aber aus Erfahrung sagen, das die fängigkeit nicht so hoch sein wird, da das Laufverhalten ganz anders ist.
Und was bitte schön ist bei 6 Euro so teuer. Fast jeder Wobbler kostet genau so viel , wenn nicht sogar mehr.
Aber hängt ihr mit dem Wobbler fest ist er meistens weg. Naja wird halt ein neuer gekauft. 
Beim Buttlöffel verliert ihr zu 95% nur den Haken, dass heißt wenn fachlich richtig eingesetzt wird.
Durchschnittlich hält bei mir ein Buttlöffel bis zu 5-8 Jahren.
Rekord war bei mir 8 Jahre mit ca. 1500 Fischen.
Mach das bitte mit einem Blinker, Pilker oder Wobbler nach. Dann schenke ich dir sogar freiwillig auf meine Kosten ein Buttlöffelset.

Mit der richtigen Spinnrute und Rolle, werft ihr den Buttlöffel genau so weit, wie ein herkömmlichen Blinker.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



MeFoFreund schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort!
> 
> Eine kurze Frage zur Mole in Langballigau:
> Ist dort nicht Fisch-Schonbezirk? Dort fließt doch die Au in die Bucht?




Gehst halt im Abstand zu dem Einlauf.

Sven


----------



## Tüskendör (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Moin,

"Und was bitte schön ist bei 6 Euro so teuer. Fast jeder Wobbler kostet genau so viel , wenn nicht sogar mehr."

|bla:  Jaja, für Freaks. Ich bin Kochtopfangler, Familienvater und Restgeizig.... |supergri  Ich kauf mir auch keine 6 Eur-Wobbler - und kenne (schlimmstenfalls deshalb) hier auch keinen Fisch, der die braucht.


"Beim Buttlöffel verliert ihr zu 95% nur den Haken,.... fachlich richtig eingesetzt"

|bla:  Ja, ich werde den Buttlöffel überreden scharfkantige, eckige Steine zu meiden. Herausfinden wo Steine sind - 60 Eur los, ist ein doofes Spiel...

Aber ich habe Verständnis: "klappern" gehört zum Handwerk. Für uns alle, vielleicht werde ich ja weich.... :m 

"Rekord war bei mir 8 Jahre mit ca. 1500 Fischen.
Mach das bitte mit einem Blinker, Pilker oder Wobbler nach." 

Neee, mach ich nicht - 4 Fische für die Familie, 4 für den Gefrierschrank und dann brech ich regelmäßig das Angeln ab.... Natürliche Resourcen müssen geschont werden, jeder kann was tun.

"Dann schenke ich dir sogar freiwillig auf meine Kosten ein Buttlöffelset."

Hey, nett gemeint - aber nach 1500 Fischen bräuchte ich ihn nicht mehr.... #6 

Alles gut. Shalom und Petri und besten Gruß,
Axel


----------



## muchti (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Tüskendör schrieb:


> |bla: Ja, ich werde den Buttlöffel überreden scharfkantige, eckige Steine zu meiden. Herausfinden wo Steine sind - 60 Eur los, ist ein doofes Spiel...


 
*also wie du für 60eur steine finden willst ist mir´n rätsel...*
*vorschläge willkommen!*
*aber dein satz hört sich eher an wie die master card werbung*

*"...herausfinden wo die steine sind...unbezahlbar!"*

*gruss marco*

*ps: 6eur köder > 1500fische = 0,4ct / fisch -- i denke an der quote kann man nicht meckern  *
*macht dir wohl so schnell keiner nach *


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



muchti schrieb:


> *also wie du für 60eur steine finden willst ist mir´n rätsel...*
> *vorschläge willkommen!*
> *aber dein satz hört sich eher an wie die master card werbung*
> 
> ...




muchti

Es gibt schon einige andere Angler, die auf den besten Weg dorthin sind.:m 

Klar sind auch reichlich untermassige dabei. Kommst also nicht mit 0,4 Cent hin. Bischen teurer wird es schon. 


Tüskendör

Ähm scharfkantige Steine in der Ostsee sind aber recht spärlich gesät. Die meisten sind doch glatt geschliffen. Aber naja.

Klappern gehört zum Handwerk!!! Auch ok. Sage doch testet das andere oder baut selber. Habe ich kein Problem damit.#h 
Auch kannst du gerne bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens die Buttlöffel kaufen.|wavey: 
Bei mir mußt du rein gar nichts kaufen. Ich sage dir nur das, was ich weiß, aus Erfahrung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Sven


----------



## Yupii (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

@ Sven
wie gross ist der Abstand vom Löffel (kleinere Seite richtig?) zum Haken?
Wird die Schnur auch noch mit Kügelchen garniert oder mit Haken pur geangelt?


----------



## sunny (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Yupii schrieb:


> @ Sven
> wie gross ist der Abstand vom Löffel (kleinere Seite richtig?) zum Haken?
> Wird die Schnur auch noch mit Kügelchen garniert oder mit Haken pur geangelt?



Du kannst aber auch garnichts alleine |supergri . 

Guck mal auf seine Hompage (u.a. Fangberichte Buttlöffel), da ist das genau beschrieben. Vorfachlänge ca. 25 cm, kommt an das dicke Ende des Löffels.


----------



## Yupii (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

dange Kleener,
wenn ich Dich und die dicken Kartoffeln nicht hätte..


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



sunny schrieb:


> Du kannst aber garnichts alleine |supergri .
> 
> Guck mal auf seine Hompage (u.a. Fangberichte Buttlöffel), da ist das genau beschrieben. Vorfachlänge ca. 25 cm, kommt an das dicke Ende des Löffels.




Klärt sich doch alles von allein durch die anderen Boardies. Habe dem nichts hinzuzufügen.

Sven


----------



## Tüskendör (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

@ Nordangler

"Tüskendör

Ähm scharfkantige Steine in der Ostsee sind aber recht spärlich gesät. Die meisten sind doch glatt geschliffen. Aber naja.";+ 

|wavey:  Weltfrieden. Ich rede auch von Borkum - und Borkum issich Nordsee. Wir haben viel platten Strand ohne Steine, aber da wo ich nun mal angeln möchte sind eben die Steinschüttungen vor den Buhnen, und die Steine sind eckig und spätestens ab 2 Eur aufwärts "zu" hängerträchtig.... Alles gut, sag ich doch.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

ich frag mich nur was manche angler für eine rute mit rolle ausgeben wenn 6,00 euro für nen vernünftigen köder zu teuer sind......habe gestern gerade aufem flohmarkt ruten aus polen gesehen für nur 18,00 euro komplett mit rolle.....sehr empfehlenswertvielleicht gibt es da ja auch sowas ähnliches wie buttlöffel für 70 cent#q#qwäre doch nen knaller wenn alles zusammen sogar noch ne woche hält.

ALTE WEISHEIT: NICHTS IST SO KURZ WIE DIE FREUDE ÜBER DEN GERINGEN PREIS!!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## AndreasG (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Bau sie dir mal selber, dann weißt du, wie schwer es ist und was für ein Zeitaufwand du dafür brauchst.



Genau! |rolleyes 
Wenn du nicht grad Zwei linke Hände hast brauchst du ca. 15min.

@MeFoFreund
Du hast ne PN. #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tüskendör (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

@ Fehlerteufel

"vielleicht gibt es da ja auch sowas ähnliches wie buttlöffel für 70 cent"

|kopfkrat
Hm, ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Niedrigsteuerländer, und leider ein Alter erreicht, wo man a) noch "umrechnen" darf: 70 Cent sind auch bummelig 1,40 DM, und b) schon in früheren Jahren geangelt habe, wo man für "das" Geld im Vergleich zu durchschnittlichen Einkommen hinreichend gutes Material bekommen hat.

Ich vergass zu erwähnen: Häuslebauer bin ich auch zufällig gerade noch ( mitleidheisschend) - und gehe gerade daher davon aus, das in DEINEM HANDWERK noch Geld zu verdienen ist.....  Friede.  #h


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Tüskendör schrieb:


> @ Fehlerteufel
> 
> "vielleicht gibt es da ja auch sowas ähnliches wie buttlöffel für 70 cent"
> 
> ...


als dachdecker kann man zur zeit noch geld verdienen,aber sich auch schnell nen nassen arsch holen sowie heute.....hab mir gewünscht wieder als gas-wasserinstallateur zu arbeiten.
so und nun frieden....gruß an die nordsee...komme eigentlich aus cuxhaven übrigens


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Habt euch doch einfach alle einfach lieb.

Ich habe euch alle lieb!!!!

Sven


----------



## muchti (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

*sag mal sven,*

*hast du dein löffelchen auch schon mal auf barsch und co. ausgetestet...würde mi mal interessieren ob das auch im süsswasser klappt...*

*naja vielleicht sollte i auch nicht so blöde fragen und selber testen aber zeit ist rar...(rarität)*

*gruss marco*


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

ich teste kommenden samstag mit noch nen paar anderen den buttlöffel in der neustädterbucht!!!!!:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Moin Moin ,


muchti schrieb:


> *sag mal sven,*
> 
> *hast du dein löffelchen auch schon mal auf barsch und co. ausgetestet...würde mi mal interessieren ob das auch im süsswasser klappt...*
> 
> ...


Bin zwar nicht Sven aber hab noch einen kleinen Buttlöffel von Sven den er mal vor Jahren ( 8 sind es glaube ich   ) hatte und mit dem geht es klasse auf Barsch und Rotwurm . Macht irre viel Spaß nur führe ich den ein wenig schneller ähnlich wie einen Blinker nur eben langsam


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



muchti schrieb:


> *sag mal sven,*
> 
> *hast du dein löffelchen auch schon mal auf barsch und co. ausgetestet...würde mi mal interessieren ob das auch im süsswasser klappt...*
> 
> ...



Marco, du kannst damit auch auf Barsch, Zander und Aal gehen.
In Potsdam angeln sie gezielt damit auf Barsch und Zander, das selbe gilt hier für den NOK. Ich selber habe sie in schlammigen Gewässern für Aal genommen.

Sven


----------



## muchti (14. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

*danke euch...denke das werde i auch austesten...*


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (22. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

wenn ich auch mal was sagen darf.erstmal einen gruß an den nordangler.ich habe mich in diesem jahr auch mal ein wenig über den buttlöffel schlau gemacht,mit dem gedanken ich bestell mir mal einen und bau sie selber,als ich sie bekam (2 stück) bauen nein danke viel zu aufwändig.6 lächerliche europas dafür brauch mann sich echt nicht hinstellen.anfang november war ich eine woche auf fünen nyborg und habe unter anderem den löffel getstet .in der zeit habe ich bestimmt 20 haken 10 bleie und ganze vorfächer in der brandung verloren. meinen buttlöffel habe ich immer noch und hab damit sogar platte gefangen,und nicht andauernd krabben.oder abgenagte würmer,dieses teil ist super genial und macht ein wahnsinns spaß auf einer 60gr spinnrute platten zu jagen, das sind doch tatsächlich richtige kampfmaschinen.also kauft einfach mal einen und testet ihn mal selber,funktionieren tut es an jedem gängigen strand oder seebrücke oder,oder,oder
gruß
andy#:


----------



## Nordangler (25. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Freut mich, dass dir das angeln mit dem Löffel so viel Spaß macht. Und natürlich, dass du erfolgreich warst.

Sven


----------



## dmoppel (25. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Hallo Sven
Kann man mit den Buttlöffel auch in starker Strömung (middelfart)
fischen.
Hatte die Löffel schon in der Hand, konnte mich aber nicht für ein Gewicht entscheiden.#c 
Welche Grösse würdest du empfehlen, auch vor Fynshav?
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Nordangler (25. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

In middelfart nutze ich die 35er und 44gr. kompakt immer.
Für Fynahav nimm die 35 gr. Wenn du dann in Übung bist, sollte dort auch der 27 gr. reichen.

Sven


----------



## dmoppel (25. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Hallo Sven 
Vielen Dank.
Dann kann es ja losgehn.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## TR22 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Moin,
also ich wollte das Ding auch mal ausprobieren.
Dann gings spontan los u ich hatte keine Zeit mir n Löffel zu besorgen. Also hab ich einfach statt des Löffels einen Effzett Blinker ohne Drilling genommen. Funktionierte bestens. Gibt es halt nur nicht in so grossen Gewichten. Aber wenn die Strömung nicht zu stark ist gehts halt auch mit nem einfachen Blinker.


Gruß TR22


----------



## Nordangler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

TR22 vom Grundprinzip hast du Recht. Es geht auch mit einem Effzett. Trotzdem lege ich dir es ans Herz einmal  den Löffel, wo auch immer zu kaufen oder zu bauen und zu testen. Ich denke, dass du die Unterschiede recht schnell merken wirst. Auch bei der Fängigkeit wirst du Unterschiede merken.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Moin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> TR22 vom Grundprinzip hast du Recht. Es geht auch mit einem Effzett. Trotzdem lege ich dir es ans Herz einmal  den Löffel, wo auch immer zu kaufen oder zu bauen und zu testen. Ich denke, dass du die Unterschiede recht schnell merken wirst. Auch bei der Fängigkeit wirst du Unterschiede merken.
> 
> Sven




Gerade den letzten Teil kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben . Der Unterschied ist klar spürbar zugunsten des Buttlöffels :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Danke Michael für die Unterstützung.
Ich weiß ja noch deinen ersten Kontakt mit dem Löffelchen.


Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Moin Moin ,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Danke Michael für die Unterstützung.
> Ich weiß ja noch deinen ersten Kontakt mit dem Löffelchen.
> 
> 
> Sven



Ojaaaaaaaaaa , das war vor ca. äääää 7 Jahren oder soooo auf unserer Langelandtour mit Wölfchen  :q . Ich dachte was sind das für blöde Dinger aber als wir dann im Hafen damit Dorschi gefangen haben , seit dem sind die Löffel ein fester Bestandteil in meinem Koffer , besonders beim angeln vom Belly Boot aus :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (26. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Ojaaaaaaaaaa , das war vor ca. äääää 7 Jahren oder soooo auf unserer Langelandtour mit Wölfchen  :q . Ich dachte was sind das für blöde Dinger aber als wir dann im Hafen damit Dorschi gefangen haben , seit dem sind die Löffel ein fester Bestandteil in meinem Koffer , besonders beim angeln vom Belly Boot aus :q :q
> ...




|sagnix |sagnix |sagnix |sagnix 
Oder doch. Ja war schon eine nette Woche mit gut Fisch. Hoffe das Wölfi bald wieder kommt.

Sven


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

*NIE WIEDER OHNE BUTTLÖFFEL AN DIE KÜSTE

|laola:

GRUß ANDY
*​


----------



## Nordangler (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



andy0209 schrieb:


> *NIE WIEDER OHNE BUTTLÖFFEL AN DIE KÜSTE
> 
> |laola:
> 
> ...



Warum Andy? Wäre nett, die Begründung zu hören!!

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

na sven was für eine frage#d  bei der ausbeute mit dem buttlöffel :q !
ps freue mich auf samstag---da werden die löffel wieder wunder wirken:m


----------



## Nordangler (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Besorgst du mir ein Paket Seeringelwürmer??

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

1?? also 100gr?


----------



## Nordangler (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

ka. Habe immer ein oder 2 Pakete gekauft. Wieviel gr. jeweils enthalten sind weiß ich net. Halt ein normales Paket Seeringler.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

wie schon gesagt 100gr.
das wär mir pers. zu wenig ich würde 2 kaufen!!


----------



## Nordangler (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt 100gr.
> das wär mir pers. zu wenig ich würde 2 kaufen!!




Wollen wir nur Butt angeln oder auch Dorsch und Mefo??

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Wollen wir nur Butt angeln oder auch Dorsch und Mefo??
> 
> Sven


NOK und ich wollten alles machen #h


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

@ Nordangler
hab mir 2 stück vor meinen dänemarkurlaub gekauft anfang november. und kann nur sagen mit einer 60gr 3,30meter rute 15 fireline ist es ein absolut geniales fischen hatte sehr schöne bisse von platten der größte war 39 cm du weißt sicher selber wie geil der drill bei einem solchen fisch ist.die nächste sache sind die köder zwar hatten die krabben mit sicherheit meinen wurm bei jedem aufschlag ins visir genommen, aber pech gehabt ich war schneller ,beim brandungsangel konnte ich alle 5 minuten würmer nachtüteln. freue mich schon tierisch auf mai dann gehts wieder nach dänemark dann will ich ihn vom boot testen ich bin mir sicher das wird ein noch größerer spaß.konnte diesmal leider wegen den windstärken nicht raus.aber nächstes mal hab ich ja noch zum ausweichen den limfjord.

gruß
andy:m

übrigens hab ich ihn dazumal auf deiner internet seite gefunden!!! also gehört der dank auch dir !!!


----------



## Nordangler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Schön Andy!!
Dann wirst du im Mai hoffentlich auch richtig schön abstauben.

Sven


----------



## Loecki (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Moin Sven!

Wollt ihr Samstag in Damp raus?

Mein Kumpel Marco und ich werden nämlich, wie es aussieht bis jetzt, auch am Start sein :m

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Nordangler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Hallo Dirk.
Wir wollen zur Genner Bucht. Vieleicht habt ihr Lust euch anzuschließen.

Sven


----------



## Loecki (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Ah ja...hab ich jetzt auch gelesen im anderen Thread...
Wir wissen noch nicht, ob der Motor heute mit der Reparatur fertig wird ;+
Aber werden wohl von Damp rausfahren, da haben wir nur ne halbe Std Anfahrt...und Fisch gibts da, wie Du ja selber weißt , auch genug 

Wünsch euch dickes Petri und warte auf den Fangbericht... :m
Mal sehen was bei dem Fernvergleich zwischen DE/DK rauskommt

#a


----------



## Lars71 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

@Nordangler: Welches Gewicht der Buttlöffel würdest du denn für die deutsche Ostsee empfehlen? Ich habe auf deiner Homepage die Berichte über das Angeln mit dem Buttlöffel gelesen, aber leider nicht welche Größen eingesetzt wurden. Mitunter herrscht doch eine ziemliche Strömung und 27 + 35 gr. erscheinen mir ein wenig gering um dann noch in Grundnähe zu bleiben.


----------



## Nordangler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Ich angele haupsächlich nur mit den 27 gr. und 35 gr. Löffeln.
Für mich langen sie vollkommen. Wenn du nicht sicher bist, versuche es erst mit dem 44er und 55gr.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

ja genau sven 27gr und 35gr habe ich auch nur und die sind super ....!!!!


----------



## shR!mp (3. März 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Hi
Ich bin ja schonmal dankbar endlich zu wissen wo man sich die  Buttlöffel besorgen kann...:g aber ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich des set mit 4 Buttlöffeln...es wird ja nicht gesagt in welchen Größen die Buttlöffel in dem Set geliefert werden also wollte ich fragen welche Größen der Buttlöffel denn warscheinlich in so einem Set sind? Ich wollte sie nämlich diesen Sommer mal am Lille Baelt und auf Rügen ausprobieren.

@Nordangler: Außerdem frage ich mich wie bist du überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen diesen Köder herzustellen?


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Den Buttlöffel gab es damals vor über 20 Jahren schon von der Firma DAM. Aber sie hatten dann Anfang der 80er die Produktion eingestellt. Da ich damals dem Buttlöffel verfallen war, habe ich die restlichen in Schleswig Holstein aufgekauft. Irgendwann waren sie mal aufgebraucht. Auch war ich nicht von dem Laufverhalten so richtig überzeugt. So fing ich an zu testen. Als erstes habe ich die Form etwas verändert und dann auch mit verschiedenen Gewichten rumgespielt. Tja und irgendwann, oder eher gesagt vor knapp 4 Jahren fing ich mit der Produktion an.
Inzwischen gibt es reichlich Angler die auch von diesem angeln überzeugt sind. Es ist halt mit das leichteste angeln für die Ostsee und mit dem richtigen Geschirr ist es ein tolles Gefühl. Man bekommt jeden Biss mit und hat sehr selten Fehlbisse. Auch ist es äußerst selten, dass die Fische den Haken schlucken. Meistens hängt er vorne im Maul. 

Im Set sind 4 verschiedene Größen, die je nach Lagerbestand zusammengestellt werden. Da jeder Angler ein anderes Gefühl hat beim angeln, kann er die verschiedenen Gewichte testen um so selbst seinen persönlichen Favoriten zu finden.

Sven


----------



## shR!mp (4. März 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*

Ahh das klingt gut ...sind dann da alle in Bronze farben drin oder auch welche mit diesem roten Überzug?

Und kann man an den Buttlöffel eigentlich auch mal nen Circle hook ranbauen oder erübrigt sich das durch die Art der Angelei?​


----------



## Nordangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Buttlöffel Tips*



shR!mp schrieb:


> Ahh das klingt gut ...sind dann da alle in Bronze farben drin oder auch welche mit diesem roten Überzug?
> 
> Und kann man an den Buttlöffel eigentlich auch mal nen Circle hook ranbauen oder erübrigt sich das durch die Art der Angelei?​



Normalerweise nur die goldenen.
Mit dem Circle kannst du gerne testen. Ich bevorzuge allerdings die 1/0 Butthaken von VMC.

Sven


----------

